# Ps5 vs Xbox Series X



## Lo Gnu (19 Settembre 2020)

Manca ancora incredibilmente un topic sulle nuove console 

Sono state ormai rilasciate ufficialmente le due console secondo due versioni:

Ps5 Standard Edition al prezzo di 499€
Ps5 Digital Edition al prezzo di 399€

Xbox Series X al prezzo di 499€
Xbox Series S al prezzo di 299 €

Quale comprerete?


----------



## Butcher (19 Settembre 2020)

Non c'è neanche storia.


----------



## sipno (19 Settembre 2020)

Vado di SeriesX ma non credo al Day one. Alla fine ne ps5 ne Series X mi danno motivo per predilirle al day one.
Nonostante questo la mia scelta cadrà sul MS per il Pass e per il pad.

Alla fine per le esclusive io ho la mia Bella Switch che non batterà mai nessuno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Settembre 2020)

Ps5 senza dubbio alcuno!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vado di SeriesX ma non credo al Day one. Alla fine ne ps5 ne Series X mi danno motivo per predilirle al day one.
> Nonostante questo la mia scelta cadrà sul MS per il Pass e per il pad.
> 
> Alla fine per le esclusive io ho la mia Bella Switch che non batterà mai nessuno.



Anche io ho pure Switch che adoro...ma le esclusive sony sono delle perle, nella maggior parte dei casi


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2020)

Dipende dai giochi che ti interessano, informati sulle esclusive di entrambe le piattaforme soprattutto.


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2020)

Entrambe hanno gestito malissimo la next gen secondo me, ci sono più pessime notizie (prezzo console e giochi per esempio, o produzione lentissima) che migliorie, spingono i giocatori a non andare al day one.

Per esempio volevo approfittare della supervalutazione GameStop che fa sempre per le next gen e la mia ps4 la valutano 200€, ma se sto fermo poi 5 mesi aspettando il mio turno per la ps5 preferisco aspettare almeno un anno e continuare con la 4.

Al lancio ci saranno pure pochissimi giochi, è stato un disastro per molti a leggere sul web

Ps. Hardisk ps5 da 800giga invece di un tera è una delle cose che ti fa bestemmiare in aramaico antico


----------



## sipno (19 Settembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Entrambe hanno gestito malissimo la next gen secondo me, ci sono più pessime notizie (prezzo console e giochi per esempio, o produzione lentissima) che migliorie, spingono i giocatori a non andare al day one.
> 
> Per esempio volevo approfittare della supervalutazione GameStop che fa sempre per le next gen e la mia ps4 la valutano 200€, ma se sto fermo poi 5 mesi aspettando il mio turno per la ps5 preferisco aspettare almeno un anno e continuare con la 4.
> 
> ...



Quoto, poi entrambe hanno avuto grossi problemi nella comunicazione.

Motivi per andare di Day one, quindi NESSUNO per ora.... Vediamo da qui a novembre che accade.


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Quoto, poi entrambe hanno avuto grossi problemi nella comunicazione.
> 
> Motivi per andare di Day one, quindi NESSUNO per ora.... Vediamo da qui a novembre che accade.



Esatto, ad ora non c’è un vero motivo per andare a corsa a cambiare console, hanno toppato entrambe in maniera clamorosa


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Settembre 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Manca ancora incredibilmente un topic sulle nuove console
> 
> Sono state ormai rilasciate ufficialmente le due console secondo due versioni:
> 
> ...



Ho sempre preso PS, fatico a vedermi con un altro tipo di console. 
Dopo quanto tempo dal lancio i prezzi potrebbero iniziare a calare?


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Ho sempre preso PS, fatico a vedermi con un altro tipo di console.
> Dopo quanto tempo dal lancio i prezzi potrebbero iniziare a calare?



Magari a Natale 2021 fanno i bundle con un gioco dentro scontando il prezzo del gioco incluso


----------



## sipno (19 Settembre 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Ho sempre preso PS, fatico a vedermi con un altro tipo di console.
> Dopo quanto tempo dal lancio i prezzi potrebbero iniziare a calare?



Solitamente dopo poco tempo si vedono già bundle con giochi inclusi...
Dopo un anno già qualcosa sul prezzo.

PS però a quanto pare stavolta per pareggiare l'offerta di MS sta già vendendo in perdita, che come sappiamo è sempre stata una cosa a cui Sony non è mai andata bene ma non poteva fare altro con l'annuncio del prezzo di Series X.
Quindi temo che almeno per la console Sony passerà parecchio tempo.
Non so dirti per MS invece, che ha spalle molto più larghe e pur di competere sarebbe capace di perderci.

Alla fine comunque non penso verrà mai fatto un taglio importante... quello lo vedi dopo almeno due anni e mezzo se non di più.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Settembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Magari a Natale 2021 fanno i bundle con un gioco dentro scontando il prezzo del gioco incluso





sipno ha scritto:


> Solitamente dopo poco tempo si vedono già bundle con giochi inclusi...
> Dopo un anno già qualcosa sul prezzo.
> 
> PS però a quanto pare stavolta per pareggiare l'offerta di MS sta già vendendo in perdita, che come sappiamo è sempre stata una cosa a cui Sony non è mai andata bene ma non poteva fare altro con l'annuncio del prezzo di Series X.
> ...



Grazie, era quello che speravo e prevedevo anche io. Penso proprio che aspetterò intorno a Natale 2021.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dipende dai giochi che ti interessano, informati sulle esclusive di entrambe le piattaforme soprattutto.



Io ho già preso la 5. Chiedo a voi che cosa avete scelto o sceglierete


----------



## sipno (19 Settembre 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Grazie, era quello che speravo e prevedevo anche io. Penso proprio che aspetterò intorno a Natale 2021.



Si ma la mia è una supposizione...

Comunque pure io, magari natale no, ma magari metà del prossimo anno, a meno che non mi diano motivo per andare di Day one.

Per ora gli annunci più belli li ho visti solo su Switch con ben 2 Monster Hunter


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Settembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Entrambe hanno gestito malissimo la next gen secondo me, ci sono più pessime notizie (prezzo console e giochi per esempio, o produzione lentissima) che migliorie, spingono i giocatori a non andare al day one.
> 
> Per esempio volevo approfittare della supervalutazione GameStop che fa sempre per le next gen e la mia ps4 la valutano 200€, ma se sto fermo poi 5 mesi aspettando il mio turno per la ps5 preferisco aspettare almeno un anno e continuare con la 4.
> 
> ...



Beh oddio sui prezzi si sono mosse molto bene entrambe, xbox con la sua series s (seppur inferiore tecnicamente a la x) ha lanciato un prezzo veramente appetibile costringendo magari sony ad abbassare la sua Digital Edition. I giochi al lancio, uniti a quelli multipiattaforma, non sono poi così pochi e già nel 2021 (che comunque da novembre in poi è alle porte) ne usciranno altri. Secondo me si sono mosse molto bene, sia Sony (al netto di qualche defezione dovuta all'ultimo state Of play), ma soprattutto Microsoft (e lo dico da futuro possessore di ps5).

Concordo invece sulla memoria, poca per entrambe. Purtroppo sti ssd costano un botto.


----------



## sipno (19 Settembre 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Beh oddio sui prezzi si sono mosse molto bene entrambe, xbox con la sua series s (seppur inferiore tecnicamente a la x) ha lanciato un prezzo veramente appetibile costringendo magari sony ad abbassare la sua Digital Edition. I giochi al lancio, uniti a quelli multipiattaforma, non sono poi così pochi e già nel 2021 (che comunque da novembre in poi è alle porte) ne usciranno altri. Secondo me si sono mosse molto bene, sia Sony (al netto di qualche defezione dovuta all'ultimo state Of play), ma soprattutto Microsoft (e lo dico da futuro possessore di ps5).
> 
> Concordo invece sulla memoria, poca per entrambe. Purtroppo sti ssd costano un botto.



Sul prezzo hai ragione... Sui giochi per me no, perchè alla fine quelli più interessanti sia da una parte che dall'altra escono pure per la vecchia generazione.
Non credo che qualcuno scelga PS5 solo Per Miles Morales o Xone per Yakuza...
Pure i multipiattaforma saranno cross gen. Quindi veri motivi non ce ne sono, almeno da parte mia.

Tra l'altro io sono uno che compra queste console solo per i multipiattaforma perchè le esclusive sia da una parte che dall'altra non mi interessano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Manca ancora incredibilmente un topic sulle nuove console
> 
> Sono state ormai rilasciate ufficialmente le due console secondo due versioni:
> 
> ...



Non comprerò nulla al lancio, ma sicuramente in futuro PS5.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2020)

Niente day one, per me bundle Ps5 con God of War 2 quando uscirà (non ci credo nel 2021, immagino nel 2022), sperando che non sia un altro cross-gen.
Grossa delusione la notizia che Horizon 2 sarà anche per PS4.

L'XBox neanche lo considero.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2020)

Tra qualche anno quando cala di prezzo sicuramente PS5. Ma deve di sicuro arrivare ai 350 prima che la prenda, quella blueray ovviamente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Settembre 2020)

Io prenderei la PS5 solo per il fatto che Demon's Soul è un'esclusiva PS5, spero che faranno anche la conversione per PC un giorno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io prenderei la PS5 solo per il fatto che Demon's Soul è un'esclusiva PS5, spero che faranno anche la conversione per PC un giorno.



Ma sicuramente, già gli è scappato un mezzo spoiler sulla versione PC e hanno rieditato in fretta il trailer...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2020)

Vorrei prendere subito la Playstation 5 (standard edition) ma hanno combinato un bel disastro con l'annuncio di prezzo/vendita 2 mesi prima del release.
La PS5 é sold out ovunque. É praticamente impossibile ordinarla.

Mi da un sacco di fastidio.


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2020)

Piccola mossa messa a segno oggi da Microsoft.

Si è appena COMPRATA Zenimax/Bethesda con tutte le loro IP!








MINGHIEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Piccola mossa messa a segno oggi da Microsoft.
> 
> Si è appena COMPRATA Zenimax/Bethesda con tutte le loro IP!
> 
> ...



Bethesda ha specificato che nonostante l'acquisizione sarà ancora libera di distribuire le sue IP altrove.
Ovviamente per contratto ci saranno giochi esclusivi su XBox e, a quanto pare, esclusive temporali sulle IP più importanti.


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bethesda ha specificato che nonostante l'acquisizione sarà ancora libera di distribuire le sue IP altrove.
> Ovviamente per contratto ci saranno giochi esclusivi su XBox e, a quanto pare, esclusive temporali sulle IP più importanti.



Si ma la cosa più importante è che al 90% saranno nel gamepass.

Qui MS ha praticamente dato dato un colpaccio a sony... Sto leggendo su siti vari di gente che ha cambiato totalmente intenzione dopo questa cosa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bethesda ha specificato che nonostante l'acquisizione sarà ancora libera di distribuire le sue IP altrove.
> Ovviamente per contratto ci saranno giochi esclusivi su XBox e, a quanto pare, esclusive temporali sulle IP più importanti.



Aggiungo che Bethesda nei ultimi anni ha fallito praticamente in tutto. Fallout 4 una delusione immensa, Fallout76 un disastro totale.
La mia paura piu grande riguarda a Bethesda é che fanno il prossimo Elder Scrolls con la stessa engine che usano da un eternita e rovinano un gioco che aspetto da troppi anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La mia paura piu grande riguarda a Bethesda é che fanno il prossimo Elder Scrolls con la stessa engine che usano da un eternita e rovinano un gioco che aspetto da troppi anni.



Anche perché magari saranno costretti a farlo girare su quel cesso di XBox Series S, la sorellina minore...


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche perché magari saranno costretti a farlo girare su quel cesso di XBox Series S, la sorellina minore...



Vabbè, Fanno la console più potente e la castrano con S, secondo te?

Sarà un po' quello che avviene con PC dove gente ha Pc scrausi eppure gioca a tutti i giochi con dettagli bassi.

Su X giocherai allo stesso titolo al top


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si ma la cosa più importante è che al 90% saranno nel gamepass.
> 
> Qui MS ha praticamente dato dato un colpaccio a sony... Sto leggendo su siti vari di gente che ha cambiato totalmente intenzione dopo questa cosa.



a sto giro MS ha dimostrato di avere il ca220 durissimo


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> a sto giro MS ha dimostrato di avere il ca220 durissimo



C'ha soldi a palate... quello si.

Alla fine a MS interessa vendere Gamepass... Se potesse lo farebbe anche su PS.

E si vocifera che stia per acquistare anche qualcosa del sol levante per accaparrarsi l'utenza asiatica che è sempre stato il tallone d'achille.

Non ne ho la minima idea, ma roba che se acquisisce Bandai o Capcom, distrugge tutto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2020)

I giochi del ultima generazione per me sono God of War (solo Sony), Ghost Of Tsushima (solo Sony) e Witcher III. Nessun altro gioco per me é in questa categoria (Red Dead ha puntato un po troppo sul realismo a discapita del divertimento per il mio gusto).


Percio la perdita di Bethesda non é poi cosi significativa per ora...se pero fanno un Elder Scrolls come si deve che sara esclusivo per la Xbox sara costretto a spaccare tutto.


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> I giochi del ultima generazione per me sono God of War (solo Sony), Ghost Of Tsushima (solo Sony) e Witcher III. Nessun altro gioco per me é in questa categoria (Red Dead ha puntato un po troppo sul realismo a discapita del divertimento per il mio gusto).
> 
> 
> Percio la perdita di Bethesda non é poi cosi significativa per ora...se pero fanno un Elder Scrolls come si deve che sara esclusivo per la Xbox sara costretto a spaccare tutto.



Non credo che MS farà una cosa simile. Sony ne sarebbe capacissima ma non MS.
MS punta a metterlo gratis nel Gamepass dove usciranno tutti i titoli di sua proprietà.

Quindi il dilemma sarà, spendere 80 euro o fare l'abbonamento e giocare a tutto?

A me per esempio di Bedesda interessa solo The Evil Within, ma aggratis potrei cimentarmi anche negli altri che non mi interessavano... Questo si che è un bel vantaggio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Settembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> I giochi del ultima generazione per me sono God of War (solo Sony), Ghost Of Tsushima (solo Sony) e Witcher III. Nessun altro gioco per me é in questa categoria (Red Dead ha puntato un po troppo sul realismo a discapita del divertimento per il mio gusto).
> 
> 
> Percio la perdita di Bethesda non é poi cosi significativa per ora...se pero fanno un Elder Scrolls come si deve che sara esclusivo per la Xbox sara costretto a spaccare tutto.



probabilmente "IL" gioco della generazione sarà Cyberpunk2077


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> probabilmente "IL" gioco della generazione sarà Cyberpunk2077



Che io non giocherò perchè ormai sono vecchio e la curva di apprendimento pare sia davvero davvero tosta.

Avere vent'anni!!!


Comunque per me sarà Zelda BOTW 2


----------



## RojoNero (21 Settembre 2020)

PS5 ma con calma...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Che io non giocherò perchè ormai sono vecchio e la curva di apprendimento pare sia davvero davvero tosta.
> 
> Avere vent'anni!!!
> 
> ...



giocalo giocalo.... è un titolo che punta a un pubblico adulto,non è certo un gioco da teenager.


----------



## RojoNero (21 Settembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> I giochi del ultima generazione per me sono God of War (solo Sony), Ghost Of Tsushima (solo Sony) e Witcher III. Nessun altro gioco per me é in questa categoria (Red Dead ha puntato un po troppo sul realismo a discapita del divertimento per il mio gusto).
> 
> 
> Percio la perdita di Bethesda non é poi cosi significativa per ora...se pero fanno un Elder Scrolls come si deve che sara esclusivo per la Xbox sara costretto a spaccare tutto.



Witcher 3 il mio preferito! non vedo l'oro di giocare al quarto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Settembre 2020)

Ps5, a maggior ragione dopo aver saltato la 4

Non mi preoccupo del game pass e dell'acquisizione di Bethesda da parte di Microsoft. 

La Plus Collection che è stata presentata qualche giorno fa, è una feature che attirerà un sacco di gente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

_Xbox plans to honor the PS5 exclusivity commitment for Deathloop and Ghostwire: Tokyo.
*Future Bethesda games will be on Xbox, PC, and other consoles on a case by case basis.*_


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> _Xbox plans to honor the PS5 exclusivity commitment for Deathloop and Ghostwire: Tokyo.
> *Future Bethesda games will be on Xbox, PC, and other consoles on a case by case basis.*_


Colpaccio Microsoft.


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> giocalo giocalo.... è un titolo che punta a un pubblico adulto,non è certo un gioco da teenager.



No, il problema è la difficoltà... Non sono più un ragazzino. Ormai prediligo giochi più semplici, mentre questo pare sia per chi ama giochi belli tosti.


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> _Xbox plans to honor the PS5 exclusivity commitment for Deathloop and Ghostwire: Tokyo.
> *Future Bethesda games will be on Xbox, PC, and other consoles on a case by case basis.*_



Chapeau a Microsoft.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> No, il problema è la difficoltà... Non sono più un ragazzino. Ormai prediligo giochi più semplici, mentre questo pare sia per chi ama giochi belli tosti.



non lo so,la difficoltà la puoi sempre tarare a tuo piacimento...


----------



## sipno (22 Settembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> non lo so,la difficoltà la puoi sempre tarare a tuo piacimento...



Non intendo la difficoltà dei nemici... ma proprio la curva di apprendimento del titolo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non intendo la difficoltà dei nemici... ma proprio la curva di apprendimento del titolo.



nel caso in cui ti piacciano opere come bladerunner ghost in the shell e atto di forza,te lo consiglio caldamente...


----------



## sipno (22 Settembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> nel caso in cui ti piacciano opere come bladerunner ghost in the shell e atto di forza,te lo consiglio caldamente...



Aridaje... il tipo di gioco mi piace si, ma non mi va più di cimentarmi in giochi così complessi. Tutto qui.

10 anni fa lo avrei divorato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Chapeau a Microsoft.



Va detto che economicamente Microsoft e Sony sono paragonabili come il K2 e il gran sasso..è chiaro che gli americani hanno i soldi per fare operazioni che Sony può solo sognarsi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2020)

Preparate il portafogli voi che giocate su console, visto che vi faranno sganciare 80 sacchi a gioco, oltre ai vari canoni mensili per giocare online e cose simili.
Stavo pensando di farmi la PS5 in seguito ma ho cambiato idea, col PC si gioca meglio e si spende pure di meno.


----------



## sipno (24 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va detto che economicamente Microsoft e Sony sono paragonabili come il K2 e il gran sasso..è chiaro che gli americani hanno i soldi per fare operazioni che Sony può solo sognarsi



Si ma sony non avrebbe mai lasciato le proprie IP a MS cosa che invece MS fara


----------



## sipno (24 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Preparate il portafogli voi che giocate su console, visto che vi faranno sganciare 80 sacchi a gioco, oltre ai vari canoni mensili per giocare online e cose simili.
> Stavo pensando di farmi la PS5 in seguito ma ho cambiato idea, col PC si gioca meglio e si spende pure di meno.



Si va di usato.
Cmq mai pagato un gioco a prezzo pieno, basta cercarlo e lo si trova.
Se hai il PC da gaming fai bene ma chi non lo ha è ovvio che predilige una console che costa meno della metà.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si va di usato.
> Cmq mai pagato un gioco a prezzo pieno, basta cercarlo e lo si trova.
> Se hai il PC da gaming fai bene ma chi non lo ha è ovvio che predilige una console che costa meno della metà.


Un PC da gaming al giorno d'oggi te lo fai a un prezzo molto conveniente, specie dopo l'uscita dei processori AMD Ryzen che hanno fatto calare notevolmente il prezzo dei processori che erano dominati dai prodotti Intel.
Per le schede grafiche adesso le 2070 e 2080 te le tirano dietro dato che le nuove schede della serie 3000 della Nvidia sono dietro l'angolo.
Se sai dove e come spendere, ti fai un PC coi fiocchi a un prezzo ragionevole, i giochi tripla A costano molto meno rispetto a quelli su console, e coi saldi su Steam, GoG, Origin e simili hai sempre prezzi molto vantaggiosi, inoltre il servizio online non lo paghi.
Alla lunga perdi più soldi giocando su console che sul PC secondo me.


----------



## sipno (24 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Un PC da gaming al giorno d'oggi te lo fai a un prezzo molto conveniente, specie dopo l'uscita dei processori AMD Ryzen che hanno fatto calare notevolmente il prezzo dei processori che erano dominati dai prodotti Intel.
> Per le schede grafiche adesso le 2070 e 2080 te le tirano dietro dato che le nuove schede della serie 3000 della Nvidia sono dietro l'angolo.
> Se sai dove e come spendere, ti fai un PC coi fiocchi a un prezzo ragionevole, i giochi tripla A costano molto meno rispetto a quelli su console, e coi saldi su Steam, GoG, Origin e simili hai sempre prezzi molto vantaggiosi, inoltre il servizio online non lo paghi.
> Alla lunga perdi più soldi giocando su console che sul PC secondo me.



Dipende... io non compro più giochi come una volta.
Di più li prendo per Switch dove ovviamente su PC non trovi nulla.
E poi la comodità di attaccare la console dove vuoi il pc nn ce l'ha.. 

Tanto saranno le ultime console poi prenderà piede definitivamente lo streaming


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Preparate il portafogli voi che giocate su console, visto che vi faranno sganciare 80 sacchi a gioco, oltre ai vari canoni mensili per giocare online e cose simili.
> Stavo pensando di farmi la PS5 in seguito ma ho cambiato idea, col PC si gioca meglio e si spende pure di meno.



Si gioca meglio è una barzelletta dai..su console prendo il disco e lo carico, al massimo si scarica lui due aggiornamenti..su PC devo verificare requisiti, settare il gioco..per chi come me ste cose gli fanno c4g4re e gioco 20 ore al mese se è tanto non ha senso un PC..oltre al costo di comprarlo e mantenerlo aggiornato..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si gioca meglio è una barzelletta dai..su console prendo il disco e lo carico, al massimo si scarica lui due aggiornamenti..su PC devo verificare requisiti, settare il gioco..per chi come me ste cose gli fanno c4g4re e gioco 20 ore al mese se è tanto non ha senso un PC..oltre al costo di comprarlo e mantenerlo aggiornato..



Su PC manco devi prenderlo il disco, ormai è tutto digitale 
L'unica cosa è l'installazione, i giochi moderni sono molto pesanti e ci si mette un bel po' a scaricare 60+ giga dai vari Steam e compagnia, ma appena finita l'installazione sei a posto.
E comunque io il PC l'ho aggiornato ad Aprile dopo 6 anni, e anche con la vecchia configurazione facevo girare a manetta i giochi più recenti.
Alla fine è una questione di gusti, anche io giocavo su console ma il PC secondo me surclassa di gran lunga ogni tipo di console. Tra l'altro gli FPS o i giochi con lo shooting come cavolo fate a giocarli su console con quello scomodissimo controller? 
Mouse e tastiera sono infinitamente più precisi, mentre per giochi tipo Dark Souls in cui il controller è più comodo mi basta prendere il mio controller wi-fi e stop.


----------



## mabadi (24 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> C'ha soldi a palate... quello si.
> 
> Alla fine a MS interessa vendere Gamepass... Se potesse lo farebbe anche su PS.
> 
> ...



Seee si compra la sega...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Su PC manco devi prenderlo il disco, ormai è tutto digitale
> L'unica cosa è l'installazione, i giochi moderni sono molto pesanti e ci si mette un bel po' a scaricare 60+ giga dai vari Steam e compagnia, ma appena finita l'installazione sei a posto.
> E comunque io il PC l'ho aggiornato ad Aprile dopo 6 anni, e anche con la vecchia configurazione facevo girare a manetta i giochi più recenti.
> Alla fine è una questione di gusti, anche io giocavo su console ma il PC secondo me surclassa di gran lunga ogni tipo di console. *Tra l'altro gli FPS o i giochi con lo shooting come cavolo fate a giocarli su console con quello scomodissimo controller? *
> Mouse e tastiera sono infinitamente più precisi, mentre per giochi tipo Dark Souls in cui il controller è più comodo mi basta prendere il mio controller wi-fi e stop.



Questo è verissimo..inoltre tutti i manageriali su PC sono meglio


----------



## Butcher (24 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Preparate il portafogli voi che giocate su console, visto che vi faranno sganciare 80 sacchi a gioco, oltre ai vari canoni mensili per giocare online e cose simili.
> Stavo pensando di farmi la PS5 in seguito ma ho cambiato idea, col PC si gioca meglio e si spende pure di meno.



Ma chi ha mai speso neanche 70 euro per un gioco. 
Se si sa cercare su internet si trovano a molto meno, mal che vada aspetti un paio di mesi e li prendi usati a 40 o anche meno.


----------



## Julian4674 (24 Settembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Seee si compra la sega...



per ora ancora no, però si è comprata Bethesda, che vuol dire Doom, Wolfenstein, skyrim, fallout, ecc ecc
Nel caso le faccia diventare esclusive, mi bastano solo i primi 2 titoli per sapere che console scegliere, anche se gli fps vanno giocati solo da mouse e tastiera


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Su PC manco devi prenderlo il disco, ormai è tutto digitale
> L'unica cosa è l'installazione, i giochi moderni sono molto pesanti e ci si mette un bel po' a scaricare 60+ giga dai vari Steam e compagnia, ma appena finita l'installazione sei a posto.
> E comunque io il PC l'ho aggiornato ad Aprile dopo 6 anni, e anche con la vecchia configurazione facevo girare a manetta i giochi più recenti.
> Alla fine è una questione di gusti, anche io giocavo su console ma il PC secondo me surclassa di gran lunga ogni tipo di console. Tra l'altro gli FPS o i giochi con lo shooting come cavolo fate a giocarli su console con quello scomodissimo controller?
> Mouse e tastiera sono infinitamente più precisi, mentre per giochi tipo Dark Souls in cui il controller è più comodo mi basta prendere il mio controller wi-fi e stop.


Si ma le esclusive PS5 come le giochi? È quello il discorso. Sugli FPS sono d'accordo con te, meglio il PC dopotutto è un genere nato lì.


----------



## sipno (24 Settembre 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> per ora ancora no, però si è comprata Bethesda, che vuol dire Doom, Wolfenstein, skyrim, fallout, ecc ecc
> Nel caso le faccia diventare esclusive, mi bastano solo i primi 2 titoli per sapere che console scegliere, anche se gli fps vanno giocati solo da mouse e tastiera



Con questa mossa Series X ora è come vendite al pari o quasi a PS.
Mettiamoci poi che Series X oltre al pass ha lo smart delivery mentre PS5 no e in questo momento, proprio come avvenne anni fa a parti inverse, stanno circolando un sacco di meme contro Sony.

Insomma come MS sbagliò tutto con One ora Sony sta sbagliando tutto con PS5.

Tornando alle acquisizioni, pare comunque che non siano finite, ma non solo acquisizioni, basterebbero alcune partnership potenti in giappone a MS per prendersi quella fetta di gente che non ha mai avuto.

In rete circolava la foto di 2 drink verdi con 2 cannucce una bianca ed una nera con il pupazzetto di sonic accanto...
MS è Verde... Le console sono una bianca e una nera... Sonic è Sega...

Fate 2+2....

In futuro mi aspetto una grossa partnership tra i 2 che comunque sono sempre stati in ottimi rapporti, soprattutto ora, che nel pass stanno arrivando diversi Yakuza e uno tutto in esclusiva.


----------



## vota DC (24 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Su PC manco devi prenderlo il disco, ormai è tutto digitale
> L'unica cosa è l'installazione, i giochi moderni sono molto pesanti e ci si mette un bel po' a scaricare 60+ giga dai vari Steam e compagnia, ma appena finita l'installazione sei a posto.
> E comunque io il PC l'ho aggiornato ad Aprile dopo 6 anni, e anche con la vecchia configurazione facevo girare a manetta i giochi più recenti.
> Alla fine è una questione di gusti, anche io giocavo su console ma il PC secondo me surclassa di gran lunga ogni tipo di console. Tra l'altro gli FPS o i giochi con lo shooting come cavolo fate a giocarli su console con quello scomodissimo controller?
> Mouse e tastiera sono infinitamente più precisi, mentre per giochi tipo Dark Souls in cui il controller è più comodo mi basta prendere il mio controller wi-fi e stop.



Ormai 60 giga vanno veloci pure in campagna, basta non essere fedeli all'abbonamento internet. Mia madre ha telefono e internet incluso sempre con Tim da anni e per 60 sta varie ore, mio fratello abita a pochi chilometri con abbonamento identico sulla carta ma la connessione gli va velocissima.

I picchiaduro vanno benissimo con il controller (sto giocando a Yakuza usando solo la tastiera+mouse ed è una sfida in più), gli altri generi è più comoda la tastiera.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ormai 60 giga vanno veloci pure in campagna, basta non essere fedeli all'abbonamento internet. Mia madre ha telefono e internet incluso sempre con Tim da anni e per 60 sta varie ore, mio fratello abita a pochi chilometri con abbonamento identico sulla carta ma la connessione gli va velocissima.
> 
> I picchiaduro vanno benissimo con il controller (sto giocando a Yakuza usando solo la tastiera+mouse ed è una sfida in più), gli altri generi è più comoda la tastiera.



Eh io sto fuori Roma e 60 giga li scarico in 3-4 ore almeno.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si ma le esclusive PS5 come le giochi? È quello il discorso. Sugli FPS sono d'accordo con te, meglio il PC dopotutto è un genere nato lì.



Le esclusive non le gioco purtroppo, ma ci sono anche giochi che possono essere giocati solo su PC e non su console.
Baldur's Gate 3 è il gioco che più attendo per ora e non è prevista una conversione per console.


----------



## sipno (24 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Eh io sto fuori Roma e 60 giga li scarico in 3-4 ore almeno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sbagli.. E' previsto anche per console


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sbagli.. E' previsto anche per console



Non l'hanno escluso ma non è sicuro che esca su console.
E se uscirà, sarà fra minimo 2 anni.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Con questa mossa Series X ora è come vendite al pari o quasi a PS.
> Mettiamoci poi che Series X oltre al pass ha lo smart delivery mentre PS5 no e in questo momento, proprio come avvenne anni fa a parti inverse, stanno circolando un sacco di meme contro Sony.
> 
> Insomma come MS sbagliò tutto con One ora Sony sta sbagliando tutto con PS5.
> ...



Beh oddio al pari è difficile dirlo, nessuno possiede dei dati in questo momento. Bisogna almeno aspettare un paio di anni per tirare le somme. Comunque secondo me sarà come la precedente generazione. Sony venderà più console, Ms punterà ancora di più sul Gamepass.


----------



## mabadi (27 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Con questa mossa Series X ora è come vendite al pari o quasi a PS.
> Mettiamoci poi che Series X oltre al pass ha lo smart delivery mentre PS5 no e in questo momento, proprio come avvenne anni fa a parti inverse, stanno circolando un sacco di meme contro Sony.
> 
> Insomma come MS sbagliò tutto con One ora Sony sta sbagliando tutto con PS5.
> ...



anch'io avevo sentito delle voci su MS che si dovrebbe comprare Sega.
Solo che in Giappone hanno vietato per via del Covid19 la vendita di aziende giapponesi a soggetti esteri.
Quindi inizieranno con una partnership stretta


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2020)

Non mi è mai andato giù avere gli Yakuza non tradotti e credo con che Microsoft questo problema non sarebbe mai sorto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Non mi è mai andato giù avere gli Yakuza non tradotti e credo con che Microsoft questo problema non sarebbe mai sorto



Goro...Majima Goro?
Credo che sia questione di mercato. Non penso che le vendite dei giochi Yakuza in Italia (e nel mio caso Germania) giustifichino una traduzione nel italiano. Gia la traduzione inglese ogni tanto é un po strana.

Poi personalmente li gioco sempre con audio originale perche sarebbe troppo strano sentire le voci in qualche altra lingua.


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Goro...Majima Goro?
> Credo che sia questione di mercato. Non penso che le vendite dei giochi Yakuza in Italia (e nel mio caso Germania) giustifichino una traduzione nel italiano. Gia la traduzione inglese ogni tanto é un po strana.
> 
> Poi personalmente li gioco sempre con audio originale perche sarebbe troppo strano sentire le voci in qualche altra lingua.



Proprio lui, che personaggione Majima 

In Italia ha avuto pochissimo successo la saga, io comunque li ho sempre trovati molto divertenti da giocare. La Microsoft magari avrebbe coperto lo stesso le spese di traduzione anche solo per immagine dicevo.

Per fare le traduzioni ita hanno scelto i momenti peggiori: il primo su ps2 che nessuno conosceva, Judgment spin-off, Yakuza 7 che però ha cambiato genere diventando il combattimento a turni che non mi piace. In più hanno spremuto le ambientazioni al massimo possibile e i toni sono sempre più esagerati. Secondo me questa saga è una gigantesca occasione sprecata.


----------



## Giangy (6 Novembre 2020)

Ormai è questione di una/due settimane e possiamo vedere in luce Xbox Series X/S e Ps5. Io sono sincero, non ho ancora prenotato nessuna delle due... aspetto il 20 per prendere una decisione, prenderò una tra Series S o Ps5 senza lettore disco. Però rimango combattuto, ho ancora una TV Full HD in casa, e non so delle due quale sia meglio. Sicuramente della nuova Xbox mi piacciono molto alcune esclusive, della Ps5 mi piace molto il nuovo pad e il disegno così moderno della console, anche perché ora sono in possesso di una One S, e di una Ps4 slim, nella play 4 ho scaricato più giochi digitali, come Pes 2021/GTA V, mente nella One S ho meno giochi in digitale. Dovrò decidermi tra qualche settimana, se andare di Series S, o se andare di Ps5 senza lettore disco.


----------



## Brain84 (6 Novembre 2020)

Sto seguendo molto la situazione console anche se il tempo di giocare è molto meno rispetto a qualche anno fa. Attenderò la PS5 slim a questo giro. Un armadio di dimensioni gargantuesche a casa mia non lo voglio.


----------



## vannu994 (6 Novembre 2020)

Io credo che aspetterò un'annetto e mezzo/2 come sempre. In ogni caso ad oggi dico che comprerei la play 5, comprai la 360 quando avevo anche la play 3 e come interfaccia amavo troppo di più quella della play(in quel caso PS3 montava anche lettore bluray). Anche prima di acquistare la 4 ho provato la one da un amico, ma niente... Continuo a preferire la console Sony


----------



## Giangy (6 Novembre 2020)

L’unica cosa che mi fa storcere un po’ il naso della Xbox, sono le esclusive compatibili anche con Windows e PC. In casa ho un notebook di fascia bassa, e un fisso, abbastanza buono, anche se ormai è datato, comprato nel 2010.


----------



## Andre96 (5 Luglio 2022)

Ragazzi mi scoccia riesumare una discussione tanto vecchia, anche se mi sorprende non se la sia filata nessuno da novembre 2020.
Io ho un'Xbox One S da anni e ora vorrei comprare una Series X.
Visto che suppongo molti di voi ormai abbiano comprato le console nuove, come vi trovate e soprattutto vedete una grande differenza tra le vostre vecchie console (PS4 standard e Xbox One standard) e le nuove?
Pensavo di fare il salto perchè ormai pare non ci sia paragone sul come girano i giochi tra le due generazioni di console, ma sarebbe curioso sapere delle sincere opinioni, che sono la cosa più utile per farsi una reale idea.
Ad esempio vorrei giocare Elden Ring e da quel che so sulle vecchie console è orribile, sulle nuove uno splendore.
P.s. il computer non lo considero perchè costa, occupa molto più spazio, richiede più attenzioni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Luglio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi scoccia riesumare una discussione tanto vecchia, anche se mi sorprende non se la sia filata nessuno da novembre 2020.
> Io ho un'Xbox One S da anni e ora vorrei comprare una Series X.
> Visto che suppongo molti di voi ormai abbiano comprato le console nuove, come vi trovate e soprattutto vedete una grande differenza tra le vostre vecchie console (PS4 standard e Xbox One standard) e le nuove?
> Pensavo di fare il salto perchè ormai pare non ci sia paragone sul come girano i giochi tra le due generazioni di console, ma sarebbe curioso sapere delle sincere opinioni, che sono la cosa più utile per farsi una reale idea.
> ...


Se cerchi un esperienza gaming fluida a 60fps con tutte le menate grafiche di raytracing e risoluzioni in 4k native, con caricamenti più veloci,allora vai di ps5/series x, altrimenti se ti accontenti, tieni ancora la old gen,vista la penuria di giochi.
Io sono passato da poco da One x a SX e non c'è tutta sta differenza,tranne che per i caricamenti molto più veloci (grazie all'SSD) e alle risoluzioni ovviamente più grandi e frame rate più solidi. Se non hai una TV 4k non si nota il salto,però secondo me ci sono 2 aspetti che fanno molto ingolosire: il game pass e la retrocompatibilità nativa con i giochi di xbox one e retrocompatibilità con i giochi 360 e xbox original (che dovrai scaricare).
Per me è una figata avere 3 generazioni di console in 1,così tutta la mia libreria non prende polvere e in più posso giocare ai giochi nuovi. Che volere di più? La cosa sorprendente è che puoi tranquillamente installare i giochi One sulla series x senza dover riscaricare il gioco,praticamente hai One e Series x in un unica console .
Poi c'è un altra chicca che secondo me è una figata atomica,sulla SX: il quick resume. Cioè tu puoi "congelare" un gioco e riprenderlo anche dopo che hai spento la console senza aspettare le schermate di caricamento ecc. È fantastica.


----------



## Giangy (5 Luglio 2022)

Io ho comprato ormai da un anno l'Xbox Series S, e ha breve venderò la mia vecchia One S, l'avevo appunto tenuta solo per collegarmi a Dazn e Netflix. Per quanto riguarda la Series S penso sia un piccolo gioiellino, unica pecca è che se hai troppi giochi installati, devi comprare un hard disk esterno, cosa che dovrò fare pure io.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Luglio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi scoccia riesumare una discussione tanto vecchia, anche se mi sorprende non se la sia filata nessuno da novembre 2020.
> Io ho un'Xbox One S da anni e ora vorrei comprare una Series X.
> Visto che suppongo molti di voi ormai abbiano comprato le console nuove, come vi trovate e soprattutto vedete una grande differenza tra le vostre vecchie console (PS4 standard e Xbox One standard) e le nuove?
> Pensavo di fare il salto perchè ormai pare non ci sia paragone sul come girano i giochi tra le due generazioni di console, ma sarebbe curioso sapere delle sincere opinioni, che sono la cosa più utile per farsi una reale idea.
> ...


Il salto da One S a Series X è siderale, parliamo di 8x di potenza computazionale, senza contare i caricamenti e il quick resume (puoi freezare lo stato di 4-5 giochi in contemporanea, anche se la spegni o stacchi la corrente), vai senza paura. Se hai già il Game Pass poi sei già a posto.


----------



## Andre96 (5 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Se cerchi un esperienza gaming fluida a 60fps con tutte le menate grafiche di raytracing e risoluzioni in 4k native, con caricamenti più veloci,allora vai di ps5/series x, altrimenti se ti accontenti, tieni ancora la old gen,vista la penuria di giochi.
> Io sono passato da poco da One x a SX e non c'è tutta sta differenza,tranne che per i caricamenti molto più veloci (grazie all'SSD) e alle risoluzioni ovviamente più grandi e frame rate più solidi. Se non hai una TV 4k non si nota il salto,però secondo me ci sono 2 aspetti che fanno molto ingolosire: il game pass e la retrocompatibilità nativa con i giochi di xbox one e retrocompatibilità con i giochi 360 e xbox original (che dovrai scaricare).
> Per me è una figata avere 3 generazioni di console in 1,così tutta la mia libreria non prende polvere e in più posso giocare ai giochi nuovi. Che volere di più? La cosa sorprendente è che puoi tranquillamente installare i giochi One sulla series x senza dover riscaricare il gioco,praticamente hai One e Series x in un unica console .
> Poi c'è un altra chicca che secondo me è una figata atomica,sulla SX: il quick resume. Cioè tu puoi "congelare" un gioco e riprenderlo anche dopo che hai spento la console senza aspettare le schermate di caricamento ecc. È fantastica.


Allora, intanto ti ringrazio!
I miei dubbi sono questi:
- Tu avevi la One X che da quel che so era già parecchio più avanti rispetto alla One S, quindi penso (non l'ho mai visto dal vivo) che tra One S e One X e quindi ancora di più con Series X sia ben evidente per quanto riguarda grafica e prestazioni.
- La One X (come anche la PS4 Pro), se non ricordo male, era uscita insieme alla One S, quindi anche se non ci sono ancora giochi che sfruttano bene le nuove console, quelli usciti dal 2019-20 in poi dovrebbero essere comunque parecchio migliori rispetto alla normale Xbox One (o no?).
- Giochi come Elden Ring, Dying Light 2 e in parte minore roba come AC Valhalla, su Xbox One standard pare girino in maniera oscena, mentre sulle nuove console girano da Dio. Ovviamente anche la grafica è un altro mondo. Il che fa pensare che ormai tutti i giochi che stanno uscendo sia parecchio avanti rispetto alle standard della vecchia gen. Il punto è che io non ho provato questi giochi su entrambe le console e non so se sono le classiche voci o è vero.
Questi sono i miei dubbi, se tutte queste voci sono vere allora il cambio vale la candela già oggi perchè magari tu tra One X e Series X non vedi troppa differenza, mentre tra One S e Series X cambia tutto.
Io comunque ho una TV 4K, ma parliamo di un Samsung di fascia bassa e non so quanto possa rendere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2022)

Fai serenamente il salto. Io ho Ps5 e ne vale assolutamente la pena  
Se hai una tv seria o monitor serio ancora meglio (ti serve HDMI 2.1 per il 4k 120hz)


----------



## Andre96 (5 Luglio 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Io ho comprato ormai da un anno l'Xbox Series S, e ha breve venderò la mia vecchia One S, l'avevo appunto tenuta solo per collegarmi a Dazn e Netflix. Per quanto riguarda la Series S penso sia un piccolo gioiellino, unica pecca è che se hai troppi giochi installati, devi comprare un hard disk esterno, cosa che dovrò fare pure io.


Hai provato a far girare qualche gioco più recente sulle due console, giusto per vedere la differenza?


alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Il salto da One S a Series X è siderale, parliamo di 8x di potenza computazionale, senza contare i caricamenti e il quick resume (puoi freezare lo stato di 4-5 giochi in contemporanea, anche se la spegni o stacchi la corrente), vai senza paura. Se hai già il Game Pass poi sei già a posto.


Chiaramente i caricamenti sono importanti e il quick resume è tanta roba, però non sono quelli che mi farebbero spendere tutti questi soldi (chiariamoci, ho visto che la differenza di caricamento è abissale, ma comunque non mi cambierebbero la vita di base).
Io ero più che altro curioso sulla grafica e le prestazioni, perchè in teoria la One S dovrebbe essere indietro già da almeno 2-3 anni visto che la One X era uscita in contemporanea ed era parecchio avanti graficamente, sbaglio?
Il Gamepass lo ho fino a settembre 2023, ho sfruttato la promo di 1 euro per convertire 2 anni di Live. Tanta roba.



> Fai serenamente il salto. Io ho Ps5 e ne vale assolutamente la pena
> Se hai una tv seria o monitor serio ancora meglio (ti serve HDMI 2.1 per il 4k 120hz)


Grazie. Posso sapere cosa ti piace di più tra la vecchia e la nuova e le maggiori differenze che noti?
Io ho una TV 4k Samsung per povery  quella buona costa più della console


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Luglio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Allora, intanto ti ringrazio!
> I miei dubbi sono questi:
> - Tu avevi la One X che da quel che so era già parecchio più avanti rispetto alla One S, quindi penso (non l'ho mai visto dal vivo) che tra One S e One X e quindi ancora di più con Series X sia ben evidente per quanto riguarda grafica e prestazioni.
> - La One X (come anche la PS4 Pro), se non ricordo male, era uscita insieme alla One S, quindi anche se non ci sono ancora giochi che sfruttano bene le nuove console, quelli usciti dal 2019-20 in poi dovrebbero essere comunque parecchio migliori rispetto alla normale Xbox One (o no?).
> ...


Si tra one s e Series x la differenza è più evidente


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Luglio 2022)

*@alexpozzi90, no link. E' la regola più vecchia del forum.
C'è il ban immediato. Questa volta passa, ma attenzione alla prossima.*


----------



## Andre96 (5 Luglio 2022)

Grazie per queste info.
Io comunque non ho dubbi tra PS5 e Series X, ma ero curioso della vostra esperienza nel passaggio tra la vecchia e la nuova gen, essendo ormai passati 2 anni. Sulla Play stanno belle esclusive, ma nei servizi ecc. Xbox la trovo superiore. Inoltre ho tanti giochi, Gamepass e così via. Quindi ora sto solo valutando se vale la pena "buttarci" quei 500 euro, visto che la One S mi pare ormai un rottame se parliamo di giochi recenti.
Diciamo che mi ha sorpreso che questa discussione fosse ferma a fine 2020.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Luglio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Grazie per queste info.
> Io comunque non ho dubbi tra PS5 e Series X, ma ero curioso della vostra esperienza nel passaggio tra la vecchia e la nuova gen, essendo ormai passati 2 anni. Sulla Play stanno belle esclusive, ma nei servizi ecc. Xbox la trovo superiore. Inoltre ho tanti giochi, Gamepass e così via. Quindi ora sto solo valutando se vale la pena "buttarci" quei 500 euro, visto che la One S mi pare ormai un rottame se parliamo di giochi recenti.
> Diciamo che mi ha sorpreso che questa discussione fosse ferma a fine 2020.


Ci saranno pochi gamer qua. XD

La questione esclusive, al di là dei gusti, è figlia di un tempo ormai passato: a parte che MS possiede tipo il doppio degli studios e delle IP, ma già anche se vedi l'anno scorso o gli ultimi tempi, per un'esclusiva bella di qua, ne esce una di là e così via, l'highest rated game in assoluto del 2021 è stato Forza Horizon 5 per dire.

Prendiamo questo gioco per le differenze che mi chiedevi: oltre ai caricamenti, su One S gira a 1080p 30fps e dettagli bassi, su Series X a 4k 60fps a dettagli alti, o 4k 30fps dettagli ultra. Tanto per capire cosa cambia in concreto.


----------



## Andre96 (5 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ci saranno pochi gamer qua. XD
> 
> La questione esclusive, al di là dei gusti, è figlia di un tempo ormai passato: a parte che MS possiede tipo il doppio degli studios e delle IP, ma già anche se vedi l'anno scorso o gli ultimi tempi, per un'esclusiva bella di qua, ne esce una di là e così via, l'highest rated game in assoluto del 2021 è stato Forza Horizon 5 per dire.
> 
> Prendiamo questo gioco per le differenze che mi chiedevi: oltre ai caricamenti, su One S gira a 1080p 30fps e dettagli bassi, su Series X a 4k 60fps a dettagli alti, o 4k 30fps dettagli ultra. Tanto per capire cosa cambia in concreto.


Grazie, molto esaustivo.
Appena la rimettono sullo store Microsoft, la prenderò. Ho un 80 euro di credito e vendo la One S (anche se non so quanto costi, penso che un 70 euro si riescano a fare), quindi dovrei pagarla sui 350. Dubito si troverà a meno prossimamente.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Luglio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Grazie, molto esaustivo.
> Appena la rimettono sullo store Microsoft, la prenderò. Ho un 80 euro di credito e vendo la One S (anche se non so quanto costi, penso che un 70 euro si riescano a fare), quindi dovrei pagarla sui 350. Dubito si troverà a meno prossimamente.


Se non lo fai già, aderisci al programma Rewards, tra piccole ricerche da fare con Edge e Bing e le quest del Game Pass (robe da 5m al giorno, serio), io non pago l'abbonamento da una vita, riesco a convertire i punti in toto.


----------



## Lo Gnu (5 Luglio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi scoccia riesumare una discussione tanto vecchia, anche se mi sorprende non se la sia filata nessuno da novembre 2020.
> Io ho un'Xbox One S da anni e ora vorrei comprare una Series X.
> Visto che suppongo molti di voi ormai abbiano comprato le console nuove, come vi trovate e soprattutto vedete una grande differenza tra le vostre vecchie console (PS4 standard e Xbox One standard) e le nuove?
> Pensavo di fare il salto perchè ormai pare non ci sia paragone sul come girano i giochi tra le due generazioni di console, ma sarebbe curioso sapere delle sincere opinioni, che sono la cosa più utile per farsi una reale idea.
> ...


Ti rispondo anch'io che ho creato il topic due anni fa. 
Il salto fallo pure senza problemi, il divario c'è, anche solo per i tempi di caricamento e i 60 fps che bene o male sono ormai presente in tantissimi giochi e poi con la nuova gen comunque hai al sicuro un 6-7 anni altri di futuri titoli. Personalmente ho acquistato anche una xbox quest'anno dopo la ps5 due anni fa, per recuperare alcuni titoli (cui non ho mai giocato perché non avevo mai avuto una console microsoft).


----------



## Andre96 (5 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Se non lo fai già, aderisci al programma Rewards, tra piccole ricerche da fare con Edge e Bing e le quest del Game Pass (robe da 5m al giorno, serio), io non pago l'abbonamento da una vita, riesco a convertire i punti in toto.


Gli 80 euro li ho proprio così 


Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo anch'io che ho creato il topic due anni fa.
> Il salto fallo pure senza problemi, il divario c'è, anche solo per i tempi di caricamento e i 60 fps che bene o male sono ormai presente in tantissimi giochi e poi con la nuova gen comunque hai al sicuro un 6-7 anni altri di futuri titoli. Personalmente ho acquistato anche una xbox quest'anno dopo la ps5 due anni fa, per recuperare alcuni titoli (cui non ho mai giocato perché non avevo mai avuto una console microsoft).


Grazie per averlo creato 
E grazie per la risposta!


----------



## Giangy (5 Luglio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Hai provato a far girare qualche gioco più recente sulle due console, giusto per vedere la differenza?
> 
> Chiaramente i caricamenti sono importanti e il quick resume è tanta roba, però non sono quelli che mi farebbero spendere tutti questi soldi (chiariamoci, ho visto che la differenza di caricamento è abissale, ma comunque non mi cambierebbero la vita di base).
> Io ero più che altro curioso sulla grafica e le prestazioni, perchè in teoria la One S dovrebbe essere indietro già da almeno 2-3 anni visto che la One X era uscita in contemporanea ed era parecchio avanti graficamente, sbaglio?
> ...


Purtroppo la One S non la uso più da mesi, da quando ho annullato l'abbonamento Dazn. Infatti sto pensando di venderla a breve. L'ultimo gioco provato su One S è stato Forza horizon 4, poi l'ho installato per Series S.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2022)

Fai tranquillamente il salto, sta finendo l'"intervallo" dei cross-gen, che si è prolungato un po' di più per covid e poche console next-gen vendute, ma dall'anno prossimo si comincia a far sul serio con i gioconi importanti che sfruttano davvero questa potenza.
Prendere una nuova console a fine 2022 è più che giustificato.
Io ho preso la PS5 la scorsa estate e già sono soddistatto, ma sarà ancora meglio.

Sony o Microsoft va a gusti, per me Play tutta la vita perché i servizi e gli abbonamenti non mi interessano (da mega boomer infilo ancora rigorosamente il disco di gioco ) e mi piacciono di più le esclusive Sony, non potrei mai fare a meno di un Uncharted, Last of Us o God of War, ma è soggettivo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fai tranquillamente il salto, sta finendo l'"intervallo" dei cross-gen, che si è prolungato un po' di più per covid e poche console next-gen vendute, ma dall'anno prossimo si comincia a far sul serio con i gioconi importanti che sfruttano davvero questa potenza.
> Prendere una nuova console a fine 2022 è più che giustificato.
> Io ho preso la PS5 la scorsa estate e già sono soddistatto, ma sarà ancora meglio.
> 
> Sony o Microsoft va a gusti, per me Play tutta la vita perché i servizi e gli abbonamenti non mi interessano (da mega boomer infilo ancora rigorosamente il disco di gioco ) e mi piacciono di più le esclusive Sony, non potrei mai fare a meno di un Uncharted, Last of Us o God of War, ma è soggettivo.


Anch'io ero per i dischi, ma ormai è anni che non ne prendo uno, anche solo il fatto di essermi abituato a switchare tra n giochi e dover mettere ogni volta il blu ray.


----------



## Giangy (5 Luglio 2022)

Io ho la Series S, e per forza devo comprare giochi digitali. Anzi qui da me non c'è manco più mezzo negozio di videogames, solo negozi di informatica, quelli di videogames ormai qui da me, si contano su due dita purtroppo. Solo catene come Unieuro o Mediaworld ci sono, o Gamestop.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fai tranquillamente il salto, sta finendo l'"intervallo" dei cross-gen, che si è prolungato un po' di più per covid e poche console next-gen vendute, ma dall'anno prossimo si comincia a far sul serio con i gioconi importanti che sfruttano davvero questa potenza.
> Prendere una nuova console a fine 2022 è più che giustificato.
> Io ho preso la PS5 la scorsa estate e già sono soddistatto, ma sarà ancora meglio.
> 
> Sony o Microsoft va a gusti, per me Play tutta la vita perché i servizi e gli abbonamenti non mi interessano (da mega boomer infilo ancora rigorosamente il disco di gioco ) e mi piacciono di più le esclusive Sony, non potrei mai fare a meno di un Uncharted, Last of Us o God of War, ma è soggettivo.



Per me il problema della play è che è inguardabile lato design ed è enorme, dalle ps3 in poi hanno tirato fuori solo degli obrobri orrendi da quel punto di vista. Mi chiedo per quale motivo le facciano tanto brutte ora, quando ps1 e ps2 avevano un bel design sobrio. La ps2 slim è veramente spaziale ancora oggi a vederla.


----------



## Andre96 (5 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fai tranquillamente il salto, sta finendo l'"intervallo" dei cross-gen, che si è prolungato un po' di più per covid e poche console next-gen vendute, ma dall'anno prossimo si comincia a far sul serio con i gioconi importanti che sfruttano davvero questa potenza.
> Prendere una nuova console a fine 2022 è più che giustificato.
> Io ho preso la PS5 la scorsa estate e già sono soddistatto, ma sarà ancora meglio.
> 
> Sony o Microsoft va a gusti, per me Play tutta la vita perché i servizi e gli abbonamenti non mi interessano (da mega boomer infilo ancora rigorosamente il disco di gioco ) e mi piacciono di più le esclusive Sony, non potrei mai fare a meno di un Uncharted, Last of Us o God of War, ma è soggettivo.


Grazie!
Sicuramente va a gusti e necessità. A me le esclusive PlayStation in realtà piacciono, infatti ne ho giocate diverse su PS4. L'ho presa quando costava poco e l'ho rivenduta più o meno allo stesso prezzo dopo aver giocato tutta la saga di Uncharted, The Last Of Us e altri. Prenderei la Series X al posto della PS5 per altri motivi. Premettendo che è una console per giocare, quindi alla fine quello è il motivo principale, ci sono dei motivi che nel mio caso me la fanno preferire:
- Molti giochi multipiattaforma o alcune esclusive Microsoft mi piacciono e penso che aumenteranno in questa gen.
- Ho una libreria Xbox enorme che ho creato sulla One e che mi porto dietro.
- Il servizio online lo trovo migliore.
- I giochi costano meno soprattutto grazie al fatto che puoi comprare giochi dagli store esteri sul tuo account principale, al contrario della Play dove per comprare su altri store devi fare un account di quel paese.
- I miei migliori amici usano Xbox.
- Ho il Gamepass fino a fine 2023 e in generale ci sono spesso occasioni per pagarlo poco o niente.
- (Motivo abbastanza futile per una console di gioco) Il design della Series X è nettamente più gradevole e accettabile, nonchè più facile fisicamente da sistemare.
Più o meno queste sono alcune ragioni del perchè resterei su Xbox, recuperando magari a fine gen le esclusive PS5 che mi interessano. Chiaramente capisco bene il perchè uno preferisca la Play.


Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me il problema della play è che è inguardabile lato design ed è enorme, dalle ps3 in poi hanno tirato fuori solo degli obrobri orrendi da quel punto di vista. Mi chiedo per quale motivo le facciano tanto brutte ora, quando ps1 e ps2 avevano un bel design sobrio. La ps2 slim è veramente spaziale ancora oggi a vederla.


In generale hai ragione, però la PS4 Slim non era tanto orribile.


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Luglio 2022)

Si trovano adesso le ps5 in commercio o sono ancora semi introvabili?


----------



## Andre96 (5 Luglio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Si trovano adesso le ps5 in commercio o sono ancora semi introvabili?


La seconda cosa che hai scritto... e anche quando si trovano sono quasi sempre dei bundle che devi pagare più di 500.


----------

